# Bailey - inc speed art



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Dicks dog Bailey


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Absolutely amazing!! Can't wait to show my wife.

Not that it would make me any better but would you mind telling me what your setup is? I know it's some kind of Wacom product. No clue what the software might be.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

WACOM Intuos Pro Medium site here
I use hedge trimmer wire to draw with because I'm cheap!
software I use is photoshop elements 10 & photoshop cs6 but I quite like artrage you got me on to =)









I normally use Ulead video studio to render the video's but I've just switched to Sony vegas it renders slower but youtube processes the video faster
PC:
AMD quad core
16 GB of ram
graphics AMD radeon HD 6570 with 8 GB of ram


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Not that it would make me any better


investing in a Wacom tablet would makes a HUGE difference... you could go to a store & test 1 out see if you liked it


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll put it on my Christmas wish list. I know I'm finding the Monoprice to be very frustrating but I'm still not sure it's a software issue. I think Sketchbook Pro might be the answer. I'm liking it and haven't seen any issues yet but that's how I felt with ArtRage until I tried to get more detailed. Zooming and moving the art around is a breeze with Sketchbook. Smooth brush sizing and color adjusting. It's just amazing compared to everything else I've tried.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

sounds like you've found the right one for you!
learning the hand eye coordination is the only barrier to overcome once you've mastered that your on your way!
I didn't find it too hard because Iwas painting with a mouse for years so I was used to not seeing my hand in front of the pencil


----------

